# Birds



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Must be 1000 birds busting something right at the Seaview pier area at North Topsail beach, no one on the pier, no one on the beach, and here I sit too, wonder what they are busting??


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Things you can see, when not able to be fishing


----------

